# post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded.



## JB FTw (Apr 9, 2008)

trying to convince my girl to get one. cant find a thread on some. would love white with lip kit, any other colors are fine, hopefully the pics will do


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (JB FTw)*

does silver count?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (Neb)*

I know..wha's up wit dat? I thought discrimination was a thing of the past


----------



## JB FTw (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (Krissrock)*

nice guys! silver definitely counts


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (JB FTw)*


----------



## BlkTT (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (Lurkertom)*

Just a Pic from the cell...


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (BlkTT)*

Hear is mine but that GF stuff I dont get it


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_does silver count?

















What tint are your windows? Any side shots of the car? Also, what size are your rims?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (JB FTw)*

she might be wrecked but still looks hott from the side and back


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Dang, I like the clear tails.


----------



## Ill Ave Dub (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Aviator Gray Pearl Count?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (Polski Ogier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polski Ogier* »_
What tint are your windows? Any side shots of the car? Also, what size are your rims?

I have no idea, but dark lol. the previous owner tinted them.. 
wheels are 18x8.5 et 25 (but I sold them)
side pics:


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (Neb)*

heres a bunch of mine silver ftw!


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (BlkTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlkTT* »_Just a Pic from the cell...


is that ePuFFy's old car? Love the Axis Milanos!

edit: my womp:










_Modified by thenamescolby at 8:21 AM 1-22-2009_


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

not only are they clear they are completely different set up with only one blinding ass reverse light lol i love them especially because i have yet to see another tt with them and they light up in a really sick pattern


----------



## T-TownTT (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (JB FTw)*

white....but no lip kit...yet
http://www.k-west-photography....razuL


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (T-TownTT)*

okay ill join in on some pic whoring


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_I know..wha's up wit dat? I thought discrimination was a thing of the past 









Krissrock what size wheels are you running and tire width??? That looks sick
Oh I forgot....


























_Modified by Village_Idiot at 11:58 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## Z3r0 (Sep 24, 2006)

silver guys felt left out but no mention of blue either










_Modified by Z3r0 at 6:47 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (Z3r0)*

or moro blue


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

my nimbus


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

Girl owned








Before it was lowered....












_Modified by Minibabe at 7:57 AM 1/23/2009_


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (Z3r0)*

I can put another blue up no one wants to role solo


----------



## JB FTw (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Girl owned








Before it was lowered....








_Modified by Minibabe at 7:57 AM 1/23/2009_


what rims are those? no yellows or whites??????? is anyone running a lip kit on their cars?


----------



## JB FTw (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (Neb)*

a couple more and ill show her the pics







tshhh im even thinking of one myself. AWD is just the ShiZ for me


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (JB FTw)*

Here's mine
























And to show its not just a garage queen


----------



## sidekick_tonto (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (chrg-in)*

this thread is full of win.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (sidekick_tonto)*



























_Modified by Morio at 7:08 PM 1-23-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (Morio)*

Do I throw up pics or do I ask why no blue TT pics wanted?


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Where's XXX 1.8T?
I love his yellow roadster.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

this thread rocks!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (JB FTw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB FTw* »_a couple more and ill show her the pics







tshhh im even thinking of one myself. AWD is just the ShiZ for me

just watch....because they all dont come AWD


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (JB FTw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB FTw* »_

what rims are those? no yellows or whites??????? is anyone running a lip kit on their cars?

these are Work VS XX 7.5 in the front and 9.5 in the rear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait until winter is over i just picked up a few things this winter and want to put them on!!!!!


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Mine are 8.5 and 9.5 wide...running 255 and 265 tires...Perfection








oh, and no spacers


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (JB FTw)*

Go silver!


----------



## decodeTT (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_Mine are 8.5 and 9.5 wide...running 255 and 265 tires...Perfection








oh, and no spacers
















Tight set-up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Would you mind providing the specs for those wheels?
Not white/yellow/black/red but here's mine:










_Modified by decodeTT at 2:47 PM 1/29/2009_


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

If I wasn't such a tard I would put my aviator/black two tone in this thread


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

Ugh, snow... WTB spring


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, I didn't see any yellow yet...










_Modified by zetarhopike at 12:37 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## JB FTw (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_Well, I didn't see any yellow yet...









_Modified by zetarhopike at 12:37 PM 1-30-2009_

ABOUT TIME!!!!!!!!! YEAY! any better pics? lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (JB FTw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB FTw* »_
ABOUT TIME!!!!!!!!! YEAY! any better pics? lol

is this true...only the 3.2 came in yellow?


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

Nah, the 1.8t came in yellow too, its just not a common color. I started out shopping for Papaya Orange and found this after several months of shopping in Utah of all places. I'll take some better pics once I get the car put back together. I have the front bumper off at the moment doing the clear corner mod (with body color trim) and I got euro tails too:>


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_Nah, the 1.8t came in yellow too, its just not a common color. I started out shopping for Papaya Orange and found this after several months of shopping in Utah of all places. I'll take some better pics once I get the car put back together. I have the front bumper off at the moment doing the clear corner mod (with body color trim) and I got euro tails too:>

i wanted anything but silver LOL but ended up with silver because it was such a good deal. Love the yellow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
euro tails very nice....i am picking up my euro bumper tonight








and i picked up an ABT wing that will also go on once it gets nice out


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Sweet, I want a euro bumper too, I found one on ebay.co.uk priced with shipping to the US at around 200 but I missed the end of the auction. The euro tails were outrageously expensive shipped from germany but well worth it, they did require a tone of cleanup and polishing however. (They were still cheaper than oempl.us)
Which ABT wing did you get?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_Sweet, I want a euro bumper too, I found one on ebay.co.uk priced with shipping to the US at around 200 but I missed the end of the auction. The euro tails were outrageously expensive shipped from germany but well worth it, they did require a tone of cleanup and polishing however. (They were still cheaper than oempl.us)
Which ABT wing did you get?

the 3 piece wing. I cant wait to put it on!!! I would love the euro tails but not willing to shell out that kind of cash on them LOL.
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_lsyt...9.jpg


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

That will look great! Did you order that from thettshop.co.uk?
If you can read German you should be able to find tails on ebay.de for cheaper than I got them. I ended up paying something like 290 with customs fees. Having amber turn signals all around looks pretty sweet...
http://s549.photobucket.com/al...Tails/


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (zetarhopike)*

How about this,i dont know wether you guys get 'Kingfisher Blue' over in the States but here's mine from the UK


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (decodeTT)*

better late then never, how about a dark blue one?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (country boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *country boy* »_How about this,i dont know wether you guys get 'Kingfisher Blue' over in the States but here's mine from the UK

























WE DONT















your car is beautiful
You posted up a few months ago about when you got it and its absolutely amazing


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_That will look great! Did you order that from thettshop.co.uk?
If you can read German you should be able to find tails on ebay.de for cheaper than I got them. I ended up paying something like 290 with customs fees. Having amber turn signals all around looks pretty sweet...
http://s549.photobucket.com/al...Tails/

nope i purchased it from people on here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
one of my friends can read german he would be able to help me out thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_ Where's XXX 1.8T?
I love his yellow roadster.

Here you go my friend!
An Imola 1.8T


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

I like TTs


----------



## JB FTw (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

sick you guys! so the awd are 1.8t 225hp?


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (JB FTw)*

Quattro came in 1.8T 180HP, 225HP, and 3.2L 250HP.


----------



## JB FTw (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

so awd is only on which ones?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (JB FTw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB FTw* »_so awd is only on which ones?

the ones that say "quattro"
guys correct me if i am wrong but it will have a badge in the rear and on the glove box right?
I could go out and check but i dont have any badges on the rear and its to cold to go outside sry








if no one posts up when i go to the gym later i will check and get back to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Minibabe at 3:46 PM 1-31-2009_


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

it will come stock with the quattro badge on the rear & one engraved on the glove box. 
all the V6s and all the 6 speed manuals have quattro. 
the only ones where you might be unsure is a 180 hp quattro.. but those are fairly rare... and i think only made in 2000.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (deepblueT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblueT* »_better late then never, how about a dark blue one?

















I recognize that car!! Haa what up John! We gonna hit the car show next weekend!


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
Here you go my friend!
An Imola 1.8T










That's what I'm talkin' about.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_it will come stock with the quattro badge on the rear & one engraved on the glove box. 
all the V6s and all the 6 speed manuals have quattro. 
the only ones where you might be unsure is a 180 hp quattro.. but those are fairly rare... and i think only made in 2000. 

And 2001. You can always look for a rear differential. That'd be a sure sign.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (country boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *country boy* »_









Well, that color trumps mine! Brits have all the luck I'm still waiting to see another yellow 3.2 coupe, does anyone have any idea what its production numbers were in '04?
Minibabe: I bought a euro bumper this morning! Euro under dash trim is on its way










_Modified by zetarhopike at 2:11 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## Ill Ave Dub (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
the only ones where you might be unsure is a 180 hp quattro.. but those are fairly rare... and i think only made in 2000. 


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_
And 2001. You can always look for a rear differential. That'd be a sure sign.

Wrong...mine's a 2002 180hp quattro


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

i've never noticed it saying it on my glovebox.. it did say it on my back til i took it off along with the TT but i left the badge on my grill


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_my nimbus

















the hot!


----------



## Dank TT (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Ill Ave Dub)*


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (chrg-in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrg-in* »_Here's mine
























And to show its not just a garage queen









dude you're in south pas? i'm always running through that area. how come i've never run into you yet


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (Dank TT)*

Ah, so there is another Imola coupe around here....nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (.klipse)*

"dude you're in south pas? i'm always running through that area. how come i've never run into you yet"
I see people all the time on my local Freeways, What does your car look like?
I'm driving in the Pasadena area all the time. if you see me be sure and say hi.
At the house:








Above the Corkscrew:


----------



## imola20thae (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (chrg-in)*

bump


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (imola20thae)*

Some Ocean Blue Luv
















In Infrared
















other TT's in infrared








more ocean blue luv... with aviator as well (yes that's my wedding)
































































_Modified by BluHeaven at 12:27 PM 11/22/2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_other TT's in infrared









Do you have more pics of the 3.2 with the foglights in the bumper? I had the idea to use other Audi fogs are a hack-in and I'd love more for reference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (l88m22vette)*

just this one


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

soooo i think that officially im one of the very very few that has a white 225 coupe on these forums..... sick.... too bad its all stock and not worth posting pictures of







......... for now


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (AnotherReflex)*

Haven't seen to many blacked out. Here's mine.


















_Modified by warranty225cpe at 7:14 PM 11/24/2009_


----------



## mclarenf1l (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (warranty225cpe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warranty225cpe* »_Haven't seen to many blacked out. Here's mine.

















_Modified by warranty225cpe at 7:14 PM 11/24/2009_

= sex.







Love the black on black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (mclarenf1l)*

Also better late than never:


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (zetarhopike)*

I drive in the area all the time, but park it in the Garage


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (chrg-in)*

im the first white? niceeeeee


----------



## ttep (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: (kclax44)*

nice!


----------



## holyshiznets (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: post up your white/yellow/black/red audi tts that have been upgraded. (l88m22vette)*


----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## TavoG (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: (country boy)*

those rims are sooooooooo BOSS


----------



## audittamdpro (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: (TavoG)*

Nimbus all the way!!! I tried so hard not to get a silver TT they are everywhere


----------

